# Follow up visit dx code



## dlgordon (Jun 27, 2008)

If a patient presents for mastitis, and returns for follow up and the mastitis is resolved, would you still use the mastitis dx code for the follow up visit?


----------



## scroney (Jun 27, 2008)

i would code the mastitis as the primary code even if it is resolved. the documentation will say that the visit is for a followup for mastitis that is resolved.


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 28, 2008)

i agree with the previous reply


----------



## dmaec (Jun 28, 2008)

and what do they say, when 3 coders agree?   I'd code the mastitis as also, it's "why" they're coming back - thank goodness it's resolved!  We do the same for such things as otitis, when they're coming back in for follow-up and it's usually resolved by that time also! 
Donna


----------



## dlgordon (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you all very much!!


----------

